
Keeptime: avoid procrastination by hearing the time announced every 30 minutes - cydrobolt
https://github.com/cydrobolt/keeptime
======
andrewfromx
I read that as 30 seconds and I was like wow! that's genius. I need that.

~~~
cydrobolt
haha :)

